# Möglichkeiten zur Kommunikation zwischen SPS und PC



## Lee232 (12 März 2011)

Grüß euch!

Da ich im Zuge meiner Reifeprüfung(Matura, Abitur) das Thema "Kommunikation zwischen SPS und PC" gewählt habe, wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir ein paar Alternativen zu OPV-Servern nennen könnt

danke im vorraus
mfg Lee


----------



## bits'bytes (12 März 2011)

Hallo,
also, da geht vieles

- proprietäre Protokolle einzelner Steuerungshersteller (z.B PVI bei B&R)

- Web-Protokolle (HTTP, Web-Server)

- FTP

- Modbus UDP, Modbus TCP, CanOpen, ....

Na ja, eigentlich alles was du dir so vorstellen kannst....

bg
bb


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 März 2011)

Lee232 schrieb:


> ein paar Alternativen zu OPV-Servern nennen könnt



libnodave
ACCON-AGLink
Prodave
...


----------

